# wer hat das leichteste bike ?



## thegoat (6. November 2007)

Ich würd mal gern wissen wer das leichteste rad hat oder wieviel das leichteste bike der user wiegt.
das erste sollte unter 10kg haben.
danach darf nur noch gepostet werden, wenn man weniger gewicht hat, möglichst mit beweisfoto.


----------



## GlanDas (6. November 2007)

Hawkpower aka Heinz hat das leichteste
http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=451

Ist der Thread jetzt zuende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegoat (6. November 2007)

nö das wär zu langeweilig.


----------



## HB76 (6. November 2007)

is aber so.


-closed-


----------



## Der Yeti (6. November 2007)

Ohne Federgabel wärs leichter...Mit Federgabel sicherlich das Leichteste.
Da hier nicht nach Funktion gefragt wurde, schreibe ich auch nichts dazu


----------



## thegoat (6. November 2007)

@ hb76  das kannst du schonmal nicht mit 100% sicherheit sagen

@ der yeti   ähem crosscountry racing wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.


----------



## racejo (6. November 2007)

du willst also das leichteste rennfähige bike am ende hier stehen haben?

mit starrgabel kann man sogar buli rennen gewinnen (siehe andi eyring u19).

naja schreib mal dazu was du so sehen willst. vlt. erbarmt sich dann einer.


----------



## thegoat (6. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> du willst also das leichteste rennfähige bike am ende hier stehen haben?



genau.


----------



## HB76 (6. November 2007)

http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=451


----------



## racejo (6. November 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=451



beim besten willen nicht rennfähig. damit kannste vlt an die eisdiele fahren. aber musste aufpassen dass es nicht vor nem bordstein kapituliert.


----------



## Wave (6. November 2007)

kann mir dann bitte einer bescheid sagen wenn die diskussion beendet ist, was noch renntauglich ist und was nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (6. November 2007)

Würd mein Fuji als Racetauglich bezeichnen...


----------



## Der Yeti (7. November 2007)

Zitat von thegoat der yeti   ähem crosscountry racing wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.[/QUOTE]


Wer Ahnung hat, ist auch im Vorteil.


----------



## xcbiker88 (7. November 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> kann mir dann bitte einer bescheid sagen wenn die diskussion beendet ist, was noch renntauglich ist und was nicht?!



 das wird nie ein ende finden...


----------



## _stalker_ (7. November 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> das wird nie ein ende finden...



dieser kommentar ist nicht renntauglich! rennen haben sehr wohl ein ende!


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

ich würde tatsächlich sagen, dass racer09 das leichteste rennfertige bike hier im forum hat (7,8 kilo mit r7 und keiner mogelpackung). ich bin einfach mal so frei 





ihr könnt mich gerne eines anderen belehren 

7,8 solls im übrigen wiegen


----------



## HB76 (7. November 2007)

das beik gibts nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thegoat (7. November 2007)

na gut, hab eingesehen das racetauglich wohl falsch wahr. 

also man sollte sich mit dem rad einen alpencross zutrauen.

wer natürlich der meinung ist 50 ersatzteile und seinen werkstattwagen mitzunehmen ist hier fehl am platz.


----------



## Peter88 (7. November 2007)

> ihr könnt mich gerne eines anderen belehren



Nino s bike ist meiner Meinung nach auch im rennen zu gebrauchen.

Würde nur denn Sattel gegen einen 20 - 30 g schwereren tauschen


Oder was meint ihr?
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=1730


Nachtrag:Alpencross hat nichts mit Cross Country zu tun


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> das beik gibts nicht mehr



Richtig, so in dieser Form gibts es nicht mehr. Ein paar Teile sind schon weg, aber das meißte ist noch im Keller. Gibt aber demnächst was neues, ist in der Mache..., wird ein Racefully und denke leichter als das Hardtail von den meisten hier (Rechne so mit um die 9kg, oder knapp drunter).


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Nino s bike ist meiner Meinung nach auch im rennen zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Würde nur denn Sattel gegen einen 20 - 30 g schwereren tauschen
> 
> ...



Nur das Nino meiner Meinung nach kein Federgabel drin hat und die Disc bringt im Rennen halt schon nen deutlichen Vorteil im Vergleich zur V-Brake, besonders wenns nass wird.

@racejo, es wog 7,8kg. Und das mit noch Potenzial. Hab bewußt ein paar Reserven mit eingebaut, wie die Tunestütze usw., weil mit zb. Schmolkestütze usw ist es in meinen Augen nichtmehr Renntauglich.


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

f99 aber schon 


edit: nino`s bike ist mMn schon stark grenzwertig. sid ohne lockout, carbon sattel, rennrad kassette, wenn ichs richtig sehe sogar nur zwei fach, v-brake.


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Aber die Tune Naben! Such mal bei einem Alpencross nach einem neuen Freilauf.


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Aber die Tune Naben! Such mal bei einem Alpencross nach einem neuen Freilauf.



Die Rede ist hier aber im Grunde von CC-Racebikes. Nicht von Transalpbikes und auch nicht Modellbau, sonst wäre Hawkpowers das leichteste


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Ja gut. Wenn dir der Freilauf im Rennen verreckt (nehmen wir an genau in der Mitte einer Runde) dann kannst du auch heimfahren.


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

Renntauglich und das gibt es auch: Schlappe 17.8kg!


----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ja gut. Wenn dir der Freilauf im Rennen verreckt (nehmen wir an genau in der Mitte einer Runde) dann kannst du auch heimfahren.



Wie denn wenn der Freilauf kaputt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Renntauglich und das gibt es auch: Schlappe 17.8kg!




7.8kg Rahmen ink Dämpfer?


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

17,8. Racer09 hat da ein Paar Probleme gehabt mit dem Freilauf.


----------



## Principia (7. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> f99 aber schon
> 
> 
> edit: nino`s bike ist mMn schon stark grenzwertig. sid ohne lockout, carbon sattel, rennrad kassette, wenn ichs richtig sehe sogar nur zwei fach, v-brake.



wieso brauch eine sid einen lockout? verwöhntes pack!  ...spässle


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

ein ausgefallenes rennen ist jetzt auch nicht der weltutnergang 

bei cc haste eh einen zweiten lrs am start, wenn du die kohle hast.


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Ein abgebrochener Alpencross für den einen oder anderen auch nicht. Und ganz andere fahren ohne Dämpfung in der Gabel. Wo will man denn die Grenze ziehen zwischen renntauglich und nicht?


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

ganz einfach. das bike das zuverlässigkeit mit optimaler performance verbindet.

ich gehe bei rennen jetzt nicht von forstautobahnen aus.


edit:  @ racer 09, ist dir auch im rennen ne tune nabe verreckt?


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Zuverlässig und optimale Performance? Da sprechen wir aber nicht mehr von richtig leichten Bikes. Unter 8,5 ist da halt einfach nicht. Ich selbst fahre einen Schmolke Lenker. Der ist optimal, solange ich mich mit meinen 80kg drauffallen lasse. Dann ist er wohl kaputt und ich ausgeschieden. Bei einem 150g Lenker wäre mir das vielleicht nicht passiert. So kann man eigentlich ewig weitermachen.


----------



## thegoat (7. November 2007)

genau das ist der punkt es muss zuverlässig und haltbar sein, sonst könnte ich mir ja gleich nen rahmen aus balsa holz bauen.


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Zuverlässig und optimale Performance? Da sprechen wir aber nicht mehr von richtig leichten Bikes. Unter 8,5 ist da halt einfach nicht. Ich selbst fahre einen Schmolke Lenker. Der ist optimal, solange ich mich mit meinen 80kg drauffallen lasse. Dann ist er wohl kaputt und ich ausgeschieden. Bei einem 150g Lenker wäre mir das vielleicht nicht passiert. So kann man eigentlich ewig weitermachen.



was ist dann dMn beim fuji falsch gewählt?


wie mal edith:

die meint dass die pedale wohl nicht lange halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Aluscheiben? Tune Naben? Flyweight?


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

ja da haste wohl recht. obwohl ich bei den tune naben nicht zustimmen will!

bei wie viel kilo wären wir mit chris king, alligator, egg beaters, nobby nic 1,8 oder speed king 2,3?


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Aluscheiben? Tune Naben? Flyweight?



Aluscheiben und Flyweights sind nur auf den Trockenwetter LRS, der für Matsch war auch der selbe LRS nur mit SK SS 2,3 und Formula Stahldiscs. Bei ner Rennmaschine ist perfektes Setup wichtig. Mit dem Schlechtwetter LRS hatte es 8,1kg, ist immernoch sauleicht


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Ich sage nicht dass der Aufbau schwachsinnig ist. Ich sage nur, dass damit eben keine optimale Performance möglich ist.

@Racejo

Eggbeater sind auch nicht optimal. Optimal ist XTR. Aber halt nicht leicht.
Chris King Naben sind schwer, ca. 150g schwerer als Tune Naben. 1,8" Nobby Nic ist auch nicht optimal.


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

ja das wär dann ja race ready. 

ich denke jetzt gibts nichts mehr zu meckern, außer natürlich ween den tune naben. die von damonsta angefochten werden, vlt. so ein bisschen weil er chris king fährt 

edit:
1,8 nobby nic ist meiner meinung optimaler als speed king 2,3. weil sie ncith einfach mal so ausbrechen. auerdem gut im nassen zu fahren.


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Nein. Es ist aber quatsch zu sagen dass sie zuverlässig sind. Ich fahre Chris King nicht weil sie optimal sind (auch wenn sie es für mich sind). Optimal sind XTR Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

welche ja auch nicht viel schwerer als tune sind ( 45g)


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> welche ja auch nicht viel schwerer als tune sind



Ps. krieg für nächste Saison neue LRS. 240S mit DT Revo und Notubes ZTR Racefelgen. Hab den LRS mit meinem Händler durchgerechnet, soll 1281gr. wiegen. Die 240S um dem Freilaufproblem auszuweichen..


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

wieso dt 240?
sind doch nur teurer, schwerer und unzuverlässiger, als xtr 

edit:

ah ne adapter nicht dazu gerechnet


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Ps. krieg für nächste Saison neue LRS. 240S mit DT Revo und Notubes ZTR Racefelgen. Hab den LRS mit meinem Händler durchgerechnet, soll 1281gr. wiegen. Die 240S um dem Freilaufproblem auszuweichen..



Kommt hin. 240s/Revo/ZTR Olympic hat ca. 1430g.


----------



## Wave (7. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> f99 aber schon
> 
> 
> edit: nino`s bike ist mMn schon stark grenzwertig. sid ohne lockout, carbon sattel, rennrad kassette, wenn ichs richtig sehe sogar nur zwei fach, v-brake.



meiner meinung nach alles noch im rahmen! Lock-Out ist geschmackssache. carbon-sattel, rennradkassette, 2-fach, v-brake sind denke ich in ordnung...


----------



## Hopi (7. November 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Zitat von thegoat der yeti   ähem crosscountry racing wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.




Wer Ahnung hat, ist auch im Vorteil.[/QUOTE]

@ Yeti    Na dann bist Du ja im Nachteil


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. November 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Kommt hin. 240s/Revo/ZTR Olympic hat ca. 1430g.



Bei meinem aufs Gramm!
Aber jetzt kommt, das führt doch nur zu winterlichem Unterhaltungswert. Entweder leicht oder tauglich. Und was für den einen taugt, taugt für den anderen eben nicht. Mir taugt z.B ne Rennradkassette am Rennbike vollkommen, aber ne SID ist zu weich für mich. Für nen anderen umgekehrt.
Blablabla...
Und auch ne XT Kette kann reißen.


----------



## racejo (7. November 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach alles noch im rahmen! Lock-Out ist geschmackssache. carbon-sattel, rennradkassette, 2-fach, v-brake sind denke ich in ordnung...



ok. wenn du die mompromisse eingehen würdest.

aber zweifach und rennradkassette find ich für einen marathon schon ein bisschen heftig. der becker carbon geht wohl desöfteren auch in arsch. mit v-brakekann man sicher rennen fahren, erst im nassen wirds kritisch. lock out will ich nicht missen.


----------



## damonsta (7. November 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> ... der becker carbon geht wohl desöfteren auch in arsch...



In den Kreisen in denen ich verkehre nicht.

Thread closed!


----------



## Wave (7. November 2007)

es kommt halt wirklich drauf an...

zu mir vllt: 2-fach geht meiner meinung nach fast immer! in verbindung mit RR-Kassettte nur auf flachen Runden! fahre bei marathons teilweise sogar eine starrgabel (stahl ~1kg, also nicht wegen dem gewichtsvorteil). v-brake ziehen im trockenen im rennen mit disc gleich. zum thema nass und bremsen erübrigt sich wohl jede diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrashOversteel (7. November 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Ps. krieg für nächste Saison neue LRS. 240S mit DT Revo und Notubes ZTR Racefelgen. Hab den LRS mit meinem Händler durchgerechnet, soll 1281gr. wiegen. Die 240S um dem Freilaufproblem auszuweichen..



Warum nicht gleich die 190er Naben?


----------



## Peter88 (7. November 2007)

> edit: nino`s bike ist mMn schon stark grenzwertig ... rennrad kassette,...



Die Kassette ist doch nino s baby....
Die übersetzung geht in Ordnung 42-29 / 32-11

Ob die sid einen lock out braucht weiß ich nicht. sie hat ja nur stramme 60 mm Federweg, wie meine German a und bei der vermisse ich keinen lock out...


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Racer09 (7. November 2007)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich die 190er Naben?



Weil ich keinen Bock auf schweren Centerlockschrott habe. Durch die schweren Centerlockscheiben, oder Adapter macht man sich nämlich fast mal eben den gesamten Gewichtsvorteil der 190er kaputt und dann für so nen Freundenhauspreis, nicht mit mir.


----------



## racejo (8. November 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Die Kassette ist doch nino s baby....
> Die übersetzung geht in Ordnung 42-29 / 32-11



rennradkassette kann man mit dreifach sicher treten. mit zweifach hörts aber am anstieg auf.


----------



## damonsta (8. November 2007)

Zumindest bei Marathons, in denen es einfach 10km lang stupide bergauf geht.


----------



## thegoat (8. November 2007)

wir sind ja auch nicht im rr forum


----------



## Peter88 (8. November 2007)

> rennradkassette kann man mit dreifach sicher treten. mit zweifach hörts aber am anstieg auf.



Ja da gebe ich dir recht.

Meinte ja nur das am scale von nino keine RR kassette ist...


----------



## Wave (8. November 2007)

und immer daran denken ...nur weil man es selber nicht treten kann, heisst das noch nicht dass andere es nicht doch können!


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2007)

Vielleicht mal ein bisschen mit Übersetzungsverhätnissen auseinander setzen.
Mit MTB Standartübersetzung hat man als kleinsten Gang i.d.R. 22/32. Übersetzungsverhältnis 0,688.
Mit der RR Kassette kommt man dann auf 22/27 kommt man auf 0,815, da fehlen die zwei kleinsten Gänge.
2-fach plus RR Kassette ergibt 29/27 also 1,074. Da fehlen zu Standartübersetzung die drei kleinsten Gänge.
Das kann schon jeder fürs sich selbst entscheiden, wie oft er die wirklich benötigt oder wo man drauf verzichten kann. Nur weil das Bikemagazin deshalb jammert geht da doch so einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. November 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> und immer daran denken ...nur weil man es selber nicht treten kann, heisst das noch nicht dass andere es nicht doch können!



grade sagtest du noch dass man zweifahc mit rennrad kassette nur im flachen treten kann. und du gehörst wohl zu den schnellen hier im forum


----------



## Wave (9. November 2007)

ja, hast recht! dumm ausgedrückt: bei flach würde ich aber sämtliche NRW-Marathons einschließn! bei CC wirds schon schwieriger. besser so


----------

